# google-earth



## Anonymous (Jun 20, 2010)

I installed google-earth from the yesterdays port and when I run it I got:


```
/usr/local/bin/googleearth %f
Fatal error in __driConfigOptions line 1, column 0: unknown encoding.
Google Earth has caught signal 6.
```

I attached crashlog too.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 24, 2010)

Ah, when I started up the new version (google-earth-5.2.1.1329) it prompted with "Google Earth recommends DirectX, do you want to use DirectX? [Yes] [Cancel]"

You didn't say "yes" perchance?  Try moving your ~/.googleearth/ directory out and see if it works then.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 24, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Ah, when I started up the new version (google-earth-5.2.1.1329) it prompted with "Google Earth recommends DirectX, do you want to use DirectX? [Yes] [Cancel]"
> 
> You didn't say "yes" perchance?  Try moving your ~/.googleearth/ directory out and see if it works then.



It didn't asked me anything just crashed. It is a bug in 5.2 version. There are the same problem on many Linux distributions.

BTW: I didn't have GE installed before 5.2.


----------

